# Sticker works on car body



## VeraP (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm interested in sticker and I hope to apply sticker designs in my car. But I'm afraid if the car body would be damaged after keeping sticker for a long time due to the reaction of sticker glue with the car paint.If someone is having sticker works for a long time, please give me an advice


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

For easy removal without leaving damage, with a rag or sponge saturate the sticker with white vinegar and let set for about a half hour. Sticker almost falls off. Clean-up with water, dry and wax.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Corday said:


> For easy removal without leaving damage, with a rag or sponge saturate the sticker with white vinegar and let set for about a half hour. Sticker almost falls off. Clean-up with water, dry and wax.



hmmm, maybe I can get all that sport sticker stuff off my dodge finally, waiting for nature to do it just isn't fast enough LOL


----------

